# Vor Gericht wg. Fischereirecht: Tübinger Angler gegen Bayern ..



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Vor Gericht wg. Fischereirecht: Tübinger Angler gegen Bayern ..​*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...der-Iller-die-Angel-auswerfen-id41108586.html

_Dürfen Petrijünger aus dem Raum Tübingen ihre Angeln in der Iller bei Vöhringen auswerfen oder kann die Stadt bestimmen, wer im Fluss fischen darf? Um diese Frage geht es – vereinfacht gesagt – am Donnerstag vor dem Verwaltungsgericht Augsburg....
Dürfen Tübinger in der Iller die Angel auswerfen? - weiter lesen auf Augsburger-Allgemeine: http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...der-Iller-die-Angel-auswerfen-id41108586.html_

Um zu verhindern, dass ein auswärtiger Angelverein (warum wollen eigentlich keine bayerischen Vereine das Fischereirecht kaufen?) das Fischereirecht kauft, hat die Gemeinde ein auf dem bayerische Naturschutzgesetz basierendes Vorkaufsrecht für Gemeinden ausgeübt.

Vorher wollte die Gemeinde den vom Verkäufer geforderten  Preis nicht bezahlen, obwohl sie das Fischereirecht angeboten bekommen hatte.

Erst als der Kreisfischereivereis Tübingen dann bereit war, die geforderte Summe auf den Tisch zu legen, wurde dann die Gemeinde aktiv und zog die Karte mit Vorkaufsrecht.

Dagegen nun klagt wiederum der Kreisfischereiverein Tübingen.

Juristen sprechen wohl durchaus von einer Chance, welcher die Tübinger hier haben, da Ganz schlechte Karten hat der Kreisfischereiverein wohl nicht, da das naturschützerische Vorkaufsrecht sich eigentlich auf Grundstücke, nicht aber auf Fischereirechte beziehen würde...

Es wird durchaus interessant werden und sicher auch über den Einzelfall hinaus interessant werden, sollte es hier zu einem Urteil kommen, welches das Vorkaufsrecht für Fischereirecht negieren würde.

Die Verhandlung vor der 2. Kammer des Verwaltungsgerichts Augsburg beginnt heute (Donnerstag, 06.04.) um 10 Uhr....

Warten wir also mit Spannung  das Urteil ab.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. April 2017)

*AW: Vor Gericht wg. Fischereirecht: Tübinger Angler gegen Bayern ..*

Dieser Illerabschnitt wird seit ca. 10 Jahren zum Verkauf angeboten. Für eine horrende Summe. Selbst wenn Tübingen sich durchsetzt werden die dort nicht wirklch glücklich. Eine Uferseite teilweise Baden-Würtemberg, der Fluß und das ander Ufer Bayern. Alles entweder Landschaftsschutzgebiet oder Naturschutzgebiet.  Da gibts dann Auflagen , so dick wie Telefonbücher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Vor Gericht wg. Fischereirecht: Tübinger Angler gegen Bayern ..*

Das ist der eine Punkt - der interessantere:
Gibts Vorkaufsrecht auch für Fischereirechte oder nun doch nicht?


----------



## tom66 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Vor Gericht wg. Fischereirecht: Tübinger Angler gegen Bayern ..*

Interessant finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch, dass man ein Vorkaufsrecht ausüben will, nachdem man den Kauf zuvor bereits abgelehnt hat. Geht so etwas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Vor Gericht wg. Fischereirecht: Tübinger Angler gegen Bayern ..*

warte noch auf Nachrichten - Verhandlung war ja gestern.

Kam aber noch nix durch ;-(


----------



## PAFischer (7. April 2017)

*AW: Vor Gericht wg. Fischereirecht: Tübinger Angler gegen Bayern ..*

Naja, mit Ablehnung eines Angebots gibt man ja nicht das Interesse auf. Man zeigt sich nur mit den Bedingungen nicht einverstanden.

Also falls das Vorkaufsrecht zieht, kann man aus der Ablehnung keinen Strick drehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Vor Gericht wg. Fischereirecht: Tübinger Angler gegen Bayern ..*

*Aktualisierung 07.04.2017 18 Uhr 55*
Ich bedanke mich herzlichst bei User ElfeIris.

War bis gerade unterwegs - und habe von ElfeIris den Link zum (nicht)Urteil bekommen, so dass ich euch direkt weiter informieren kann:
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...echt-geht-ohne-Urteil-zu-Ende-id41122771.html

_Nach Angaben eines Gerichtssprechers sollen die beiden Streitparteien jetzt in Vergleichsverhandlungen eintreten. Ziel soll sein, dass die Stadt Vöhringen zwar das Fischereirecht erhält, dieses Recht aber an den Kreisfischereiverein Tübingen weiter verpachtet....
Prozess um Fischereirecht geht ohne Urteil zu Ende - weiter lesen auf Augsburger-Allgemeine: http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...echt-geht-ohne-Urteil-zu-Ende-id41122771.html_


----------



## Jose (7. April 2017)

*AW: Vor Gericht wg. Fischereirecht: Tübinger Angler gegen Bayern ..*

klingt für mich sehr sympathisch


----------

